# Help with plant ID



## thebar (Aug 29, 2004)

Anyone know what kind of plant this is? The leaves are quite large. Any help identifying it would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks in advance!

Michael Krogman
Flat Top, TN


----------



## Tater'sPa (Jun 27, 2002)

I tried to acess the photo but all I got was this message.....
Tater'sPa, you do not have permission to access this page. This could be due to one of several reasons:

Your user account may not have sufficient privileges to access this page. Are you trying to edit someone else's post, access administrative features or some other privileged system? 
If you are trying to post, the administrator may have disabled your account, or it may be awaiting activation.


----------



## pyper7 (Aug 2, 2005)

looks a little like burdock.....


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

I can see the photo just fine.

Some people have the same problem when I post a photo, don't know what the cause is.

And I don't know what the plant is....

Angie


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Not burdock, just plain dock. Do a google search under dock weed or curly dock. Probably not curly dock but in the same family.


----------



## thebar (Aug 29, 2004)

Thanks for the help!


----------



## Whip Hussmann (Nov 9, 2005)

Looks like dock. I think you can use the seeds to bake with.


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2005)

If that's the same dock that grows around here, it's the one I harvest for the roots. I dry the roots and make a tonic tea out of them.

Edited: I think the dock I use is a lot curlier than the one in the picture above. Might be a different species.


----------

